# Trek wait times/Pilot 2.1 production



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

I've noticed a common theme in this forum is the wait time for bikes (mostly the carbon fiber frames w/Ultegra and D.A.) ordered from Trek. I have a Pilot 2.1 on order, and I was told the next production run of that bike was scheduled for the end of March. I called my LBS two days ago to check on the status, and nobody has gotten back to me. 

Has anyone else heard of production delays with any of the more entry level aluminium frame bikes (or in this case aluminum frames with carbon seat stays)? I know that Shimano is part of the problem, but I also seem to hear a lot of "Trek is just backed up." It just freaks me out a bit when I hear about 2-4 month wait times...at that rate the summer will be over before I even get a chance to ride my new bike. 

The worst part of the whole thing is that there is another shop in the area who says they have the bike in stock in my size. Only problem is they aren't as local as the shop I have the bike on order from, and their fitting and after sale service isn't even close to where I've ordered from. I'm trying to be patient, but not getting answers from anyone definitely leads to the frustration.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

I feel your pain. My wait has been extended as well. Join the club.


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a good relationship with my bike store. They called Trek and ordered me a 5.9SL with a 4 week wait time - verbal from the Trek rep. I am 24th in line. He said if I did project one I would have to wait 6 weeks longer.

Carbon is hot this year.


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

*wait*

I ordered a pilot 5.2 the first of march. Knowbody will tell me when the bike will be delivered...My LBS says that know one at trek will even tell them


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

*Would it be poor form too....*

...ask the shop that I've ordered through if they could work out some sort of inventory swap with another shop that has the bike in stock? Like I said above, the shop I've ordered through is way better with fitting and after sale service, not to mention much more convenient for me as well. I'm just afraid at this rate with what I'm hearing it's going to be June before I'm out riding.


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jayhawk said:


> ...ask the shop that I've ordered through if they could work out some sort of inventory swap with another shop that has the bike in stock? Like I said above, the shop I've ordered through is way better with fitting and after sale service, not to mention much more convenient for me as well. I'm just afraid at this rate with what I'm hearing it's going to be June before I'm out riding.


NO DO it. If you dont ask, you dont get.


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

Didnt' have to.....bike came in and was built up this past Saturday!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

Jayhawk said:


> Didnt' have to.....bike came in and was built up this past Saturday!


You lucky hawk you! When did you order and when did you receive?

I emailed Trek and they said they will look into it for me. No promises but they said the SL5.2 has been on back order. Crossing my fingers and hoping that I will get it by the end of april at least.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

Keep in mind this isn't an all carbon fiber frame. This is the aluminum frame with carbon stays/fork (budget reasons forced my hand on that one). My dealer did mention that they are still waiting on Madones and a full carbon Pilot they have on order for other people, but even they weren't sure whether the issue is the new Ultegra 10 availability or if Trek is that backed up with their carbon production. 

After reading more of the posts here I actually feel incredibly lucky. I put the order in at the end of Feb, so the wait was only about 5 weeks.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

I just got an email from Trek Support. They said that my bike is in a build group that is due to ship end of April beginning May. I may get the bike MID MAYISH.  

I know what some of you may think, 5 months is NOT along time to wait. Well I sure as hell think it is.  I guess there is not much else I can do but wait.


----------



## bzt (Mar 16, 2005)

Just ordered my wife a pilot 2.1 in WSD configuration.... They said it MIGHT be here sometime in May...but not to hold our breath.  

This really stinks for me..We ride together, and she is cobbled by her 10 y/o cannondale hybrid.. I just zoom around her..and she is working her tail off just to keep up.

Went and tested a 1500 WSD and she just ZOOMED... Too bad she had to have the pilot..


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

*Got my Pilot 5.2 in 3.5 weeks*

It arrived today. 3.5 weeks. I took it for a 20 mile ride and all I can say is WOW!!!! I traded my 5200 for it and it feels just as light, more stable, shifts better, the saddle is great...all around believe it or not, in my opinion, a better bike than the 5200. I'm 47 and it is much more comfortable than the 5200. I recommend all 5200 owners try this out you will be amazed. I used Look KeO pedals and a flight deck computer. I would recommend something other than a flight deck,it was a ***** to set up. Can't wait to wake up in the morning and ride it again.


----------

